# Got a 500 dollar tip last night...



## Justin12345 (Oct 6, 2015)

Made you look.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

Justin12345 said:


> Made you look.


lol. Stupid


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I have a private client who also has friends who pay me anywhere from $100-$300 cash for rides and when leave, $1,200 cash in an envelope. Right after getting that money, I think gee, it would take me how many trips to accomplish this on Uber? I have pictures of the cash to prove it. All 100's, over $3000 cash in 8 days. This is actually how I was able to survive this year. With Uber alone, my quality of life this year would have been dramatically worse. This is the second time, too. First time was last year and with that cash I was able to survive last year as well. For example, buying a phone (for Uber) and new tires was a couple of the things I did with the cash I got last year. Not to mention I hardly had any clothes to wear, so I went and bought a bunch of clothes that I could wear to drive for Uber. It seems like I'm always putting more and more into Uber than I'm getting out of it. The image below is proof that there are people out there who genuinely value and appreciate service.


----------



## Justin12345 (Oct 6, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> I have a private client who also has friends who pay me anywhere from $100-$300 cash for rides and when leave, $1,200 cash in an envelope. Right after getting that money, I think gee, it would take me how many trips to accomplish this on Uber? I have pictures of the cash to prove it. All 100's, over $3000 cash in 8 days. This is actually how I was able to survive this year. With Uber alone, my quality of life this year would have been dramatically worse. This is the second time, too. First time was last year and with that cash I was able to survive last year as well. For example, buying a phone (for Uber) and new tires was a couple of the things I did with the cash I got last year. Not to mention I hardly had any clothes to wear, so I went and bought a bunch of clothes that I could wear to drive for Uber. It seems like I'm always putting more and more into Uber than I'm getting out of it. The image below is proof that there are people out there who genuinely value and appreciate service.
> View attachment 15833


Tell me more...


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Justin12345 said:


> Tell me more...


no


----------



## cleve216land (Sep 12, 2015)

Got em


----------



## Justin12345 (Oct 6, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> no


Yes.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> I have a private client who also has friends who pay me anywhere from $100-$300 cash for rides and when leave, $1,200 cash in an envelope.


I wish I had some drug cartel clients to drive around.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I personally believe generosity is an ingredient in the formula to succeed, but that's just me.


----------



## D_the Driver (Oct 3, 2015)

Justin12345 said:


> Tell me more...


are you picking up riders at the country club or something?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I wish I had some drug cartel clients to drive around.


I wish you did too. As for me, I want nothing to do with that.


----------



## RomanRon (Sep 23, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> I have a private client who also has friends who pay me anywhere from $100-$300 cash for rides and when leave, $1,200 cash in an envelope. Right after getting that money, I think gee, it would take me how many trips to accomplish this on Uber? I have pictures of the cash to prove it. All 100's, over $3000 cash in 8 days. This is actually how I was able to survive this year. With Uber alone, my quality of life this year would have been dramatically worse. This is the second time, too. First time was last year and with that cash I was able to survive last year as well. For example, buying a phone (for Uber) and new tires was a couple of the things I did with the cash I got last year. Not to mention I hardly had any clothes to wear, so I went and bought a bunch of clothes that I could wear to drive for Uber. It seems like I'm always putting more and more into Uber than I'm getting out of it. The image below is proof that there are people out there who genuinely value and appreciate service.
> View attachment 15833


Same here........ Then I take my mess in the a.m. And my delusional thinking goes by the wayside lol


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

RomanRon said:


> Same here........ Then I take my mess in the a.m. And my delusional thinking goes by the wayside lol


hurry, you have some $3 rides to catch. don't let them go to the next driver! Uber on


----------



## RomanRon (Sep 23, 2015)

Lol yeah whatever you say sketchee.... Hey I hear your mom calling you home


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

RomanRon said:


> Lol yeah whatever you say sketchee.... Hey I hear your mom calling you home


u salty? loool


----------



## msdavis2311 (Sep 28, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I wish I had some drug cartel clients to drive around.


Lol


----------

